# New Idea



## Rasputin (Jan 4, 2010)

I am thinking of changing to the theme of my haunt from Grimm Tales to Wicked Horror Films. The idea (which was somewhat inspired by HHN last year) is that our venue was once a movie theater "The Grand" which premired with the 1925 hit "The Phantom of the Opera" starring Lon Chaney Sr. In 1933 they hired a man named Toby Hinwood as a technician (He projected movies) In 1943 the theater's technician room burned to the ground during the premire of the remake "Phantom of the Opera" with Toby Hinwood inside (he supposedly burned it out of angst in the fact that his favorite movie had been "ruined") But no body was found. The theater closed the next year after five unexplained deaths

Electrocution
Blood Loss
Drowning
Mauling
Hanging
Toby also had a goal in life to make the ultimate horror film, which was never acomplished until now when the phrase "you oughta be in pictures" has never been more relevent
It will feature films like 
Phantom
Frankenstein
Dracula
Wolfman
Creature from the Black Lagoon
Saw
The Strangers
Shaun of the Dead/Evil Dead
Psycho
Thanks for reading
Thoughts?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I think it has merit, and more versatility than the sound of the previous theme. How would the back story be told to customers?
I think theme wise it would be more appropriate to have only older movies. While the others are good movies I would focus on the black and white ones. If Toby didnt like the 1943 Phantom, then why would he like the newer Saw and Evil dead movies.
You could then do a few rooms where its like they are in a black and white movie. I did a Classic creature movie theme a few years ago on my trail and it was very good. the sets and costumes were all in shades of gray. It was pretty cool. The last set was Night of the living dead and the last room had red blood all over it, it really hit them hard because they were so used to the black and white by then.
Here a few pics from the show that I did.
http://www.pbase.com/bobfloyd/tot08 If you are looking for a strong theme choice this is a good one.
Allen H


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I agree with Allen. You can keep it classic and still be scary. Either that, or just go modern with everything and have him get ticked off at the remake of Psycho.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Rasputin, would you go with props or live actors that interact?

Allen, great costumes and makeup!


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 4, 2010)

Allen H said:


> I think it has merit, and more versatility than the sound of the previous theme. How would the back story be told to customers?
> I think theme wise it would be more appropriate to have only older movies. While the others are good movies I would focus on the black and white ones. If Toby didnt like the 1943 Phantom, then why would he like the newer Saw and Evil dead movies.
> You could then do a few rooms where its like they are in a black and white movie. I did a Classic creature movie theme a few years ago on my trail and it was very good. the sets and costumes were all in shades of gray. It was pretty cool. The last set was Night of the living dead and the last room had red blood all over it, it really hit them hard because they were so used to the black and white by then.
> Here a few pics from the show that I did.
> ...


I plan on having groups of customers come into the theater looking run down and what not. They would sit down and a projection showing a "history of the theater" a reason that I chose some modern films was for the customers who weren't familiar to the classic films but now I see (through your haunt) how I could do older films all the way through (instead of Evil Dead, do Night of the living dead) But then that would leave me with an extra hallway but i could probably find something to do with it (maybe The Mummy) I like your idea about using all black and white make up and sets I might use that with your permission.



Warrant2000 said:


> Rasputin, would you go with props or live actors that interact?


I will use mainly actors but I might have a few props (probably not on account of I SUCK at building them lol)


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

No need for permission, It just adds another level of (percieved detail) so I think its a worth while effect. There are tons of movies and source material to draw from, I considered doing an apartment scene with a king kong head looking in through a window and his hand reaching in from another, I was going to preempt that with a few room shakes and a chandelier drop.
something from the birds would make a good hallway. I think thee mummy could be good also.
Thanks for the kind words about the costumes and makeup, costuming is where I put the most of my time and effort as I think good costumes pull a better performance from the actors. here is one more pic of a part of my crew (and me). Mr Hyde, the gillman, zombies, and Renfield are not in the Pic.








If you would like I will post a few of the tag lines I used to promote the haunt so you can use them or be inspired by them.


----------



## operatingnurse (Sep 21, 2009)

Warrant2000 said:


> Rasputin, would you go with props or live actors that interact?
> 
> Allen, great costumes and makeup!


I still don't think anything beats live actors if you have a dedicated crew.

Allen H, ditto on the makeup - just awesome.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks, glad you like it. The makeup is all done with an airbrush. Franks head piece is a silicone cap I made that is from the brows up. No glue just sits on his head. The Mummy is a body suit with a silicone build up mask attached to it, he just had to get in and zip up to be ready for the show. The last pic was from our pre-haunt photoshoot that I do every year to get pics for promo materials. This shot was one of my promo posters.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice job! I was wondering if you could post a pic with the Creature (Gillman). Did you make his costume "black and white" and did you use a mask? Thanks


----------

